# Slab City



## ghostjohny (Oct 2, 2016)

Personally never even been through slab city, and am wanting to go to the jamboree, possibly post up in slab city for a while. Can anyone tell me stuff about it? I have been researching it, would like some firsthand experience, advice, etc. thank you


----------



## AtlasTheHobo (Oct 2, 2016)

There's, salvation mountain, community run. If you, basically, aren't an asshole or uptight and not afraid to get dirty, then you'll fit right in. All walks of life go there so don't go there with any expectations except with the expectation to enjoy yourself away from society. There's the oasis, the wifi zone where you can charge that dreaded technology. There is an aquifer easement where you can "shower" if you really need it. Just meet us up there for the jam, see you there!


----------



## ghostjohny (Oct 2, 2016)

thank you :]


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 3, 2016)

did you try the search? we have like 300 threads on that subject.


----------



## ghostjohny (Oct 3, 2016)

actually have been running through the search, thank you matt


----------

